# Krib babies



## AquaticKid (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow, I just happen to notice tiny baby kribs. They are about 1 mm to 2mm max in size, very tiny. Does anyone have advice on how to take care of them?


----------



## AquaticKid (Nov 4, 2009)

How do you do water changes with little krib babies without sucking them up? Don't use the gravel vacuum and take water from the top? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

The parents will take care of them and until they are almost an inch long will keep them in a small area. You can work in the tank keeping an eye on where the fry are and staying away from them.

If you have too many other fish in the tank, either remove the other fish and leave parents and fry, or suck out most of the fry. I put a couple inches of water in 5 gallon bucket and then siphon out the fry. If you get them all, the parents will get agitated and start looking for a scapegoat. Sometimes the pair bond is broken and they fight, so leave a few in with the parents. Get some microworms and start feeding them that. Also a fry food like the one Florida Guppies Plus sells is a good idea. If they are in with the parents you will sometimes see the adults chew up flake food and spit it out sized right for the fry. You can also put cichlid pellets in a pepper mill and custom grind fresh particles for the fry. Adding some spixi snails or apple snails to the fry tank is a good idea (unless there are live plants). They produce protozoans (called infusoria by old time aquarists) that are excellent food for small fry.


----------

